# Computer Professionals - Critical Skill list vs MODL ?



## yraj (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

Is the ASCO code 2231-79 (Computer Professionals - Not elsewhere classified) present in Critical Skill List ? I looked at the PDF : 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf

and I see at the bottom :
Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the Migration on Demand List (MODL)

MODL does list 2231-79 as one of the entries.

but the bottom row is without any ASCO number unlike other entries in the table in the CSL. Though its quite legitimate to assume multiple ASCO codes in that single row entry, can someone please confirm if 2231-79 is indeed in the CSL ?

Follow up question : If Computer Professionals and the likes are present in both CSL and MODL, then which status should I go with, as is indicative from the automated email I received for Processing status enquiries on visa applications ? :

** automated email content *** 
Applications with a nominated occupation on the Critical Skills List (CSL):

Applications are being processed in date of lodgement order. The ASPC
expects to have commenced processing of all CSL applications held by this
office by the end of May 2009.

Applications with a nominated occupation on the Migration Occupations in
Demand List (MODL):
Applications are not being processed at present.


----------



## ritu (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi,
I am also having one doubt.The new csl is affected all lodged applications,When will it applicable,Becaz i applied my online visa VE 175,11th March 2009.Now my visa is under CSL,But the new csl will affect my visa...i am totally confused the Australian govt policy....Every day introduce new policy,please message me.

ritu


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

New CSL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf
For Computing professions, if it's on MODL you'll be on CSL [for now]


----------

